

A new form of encryption could make practically unhackable code  - denzil_correa
http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/scrambled-code-keeps-software-safe/

======
david4096
Link to the paper:
[http://eprint.iacr.org/2013/451.pdf](http://eprint.iacr.org/2013/451.pdf)

------
mkstowegnv
am I right in thinking that this could also allow manufacturers to make it
harder for hackers to jailbreak devices they own (negative) and make it easier
to design operating systems that would resist malware (positive)?

